# Cast iron



## Felix84 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cast iron is a *****


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello! Introduction Requested 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

WOW.. you removed a closet bend :thumbup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice pic, now where is the follow up?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Nice pic, now where is the follow up?


 I think we might have scared him off.

Having your work picked apart fitting by fitting has got to weigh on a feller.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Felix, don't post anymore pictures 'til you post us an introduction.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

He sure has been gone to get parts for awhile.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

i'm sure he is waiting inline at home depot, they only have 2 cashiers...


----------

